
The Root Cause of Procrastination - cborenstein
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/the-root-cause-of-procrastination-0c37b8d650
======
pmdulaney
Thank you. This is insightful.

~~~
cborenstein
Glad it was helpful!

I also recommend this related article by a psychologist that explains:

"When a person fails to begin a project that they care about, it’s typically
due to either a) anxiety about their attempts not being “good enough” or b)
confusion about what the first steps of the task are. Not laziness."[1]

[1] Laziness doesn't exist: [https://humanparts.medium.com/laziness-does-not-
exist-3af27e...](https://humanparts.medium.com/laziness-does-not-
exist-3af27e312d01)

~~~
pmdulaney
Both apply to me, but especially b -- except, not the first steps so much as
after the "low fruit" has been picked...

